# 92 corrado ABS please talk me off the ledge !



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

I have been having issues for a 6 months or so-- dead pedal at start up, long time ABS light and brake light at first stayed on untill it "powered up" 30 seconds at first then gradually 5 minutes 7 minutes etc..then no "power up" at all leaving the car with 15 percent brakes at best, at the same time something was killing my battery. I learned it was that the ABS motor... trying to power up the Nitroball.. Makes sense. So I reasearched and met a nice person on the Tex and purchased a used ABS unit from him. The swap looked difficult I decided to use the ntro ball and affix it to my existing unit as this is the comman cause as so i've read used a 5/16 allen spun- it off like an oil filter and popped it in. Now it still took a minute to charge the system everytime and my batterey was getting nuked again, a few days after the nitroball install, then the dreaded battery issue came back.I had really thought that issue was corrected I realized I had to swap out the whole unit 'cause the pressure sensor was shot or a diaphragm inside or something was. 
Regardless today I swapped the entire unit, I put the good ball back on the new unit and lowered it into the car to remove and replace 7 hours aqnd bloody knuckles, included a lot of cleaning and polishing and ****ing around looking for tools at my friends VW shop tonight. 
Reconnected everything cleaned all the wires filled the resevoir lights came on, we cleard the codes, the lights went off came back, and went back off.
Drove the car fairly aggressivly with the warning lamps off after a series of aggressive pumping attacks on the pedal and rolling around the parking lots driving... trying to wake up the used unit, looked new, so it was probably sitting for years. with all good pdal action we road tested hard. The car had powerful delibrate ABS functionality with no warning lights- first time ABS worked in 4 years Not the problem but true ABS). Slightly spongy, but we did not bleed yet. No lights!! Good deals!! 
All good right I pull in the driveway let it sit, and I hear the motor whirring away consuming my battery please please help me BTW swapping units first time is an awful job,find a friend that knows the tricks. 
30 minutes later still whirring please please help me.. 
whats the deal?? why wont it stop !! killing my battery ?


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 92 corrado ABS please talk me off the ledge ! (eggplantslc)*

Sticking relay for the pump #72 I believe or a bad pressure limiting switch. Had a similar problem myself.


----------



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: 92 corrado ABS please talk me off the ledge ! (Camp)*

number 78 installed, all is great bled the brakes car has perfect ABS function, and super solid pedal ABS light goes off 3 seconds after starting







Perfect feel ! but if I slam on the brakes 6 times reall fast light comes on for a split second... Im gonna remave and clean the accum ball.


----------

